# Ballpark valuation on a whizzer



## DoubleD (Nov 18, 2021)

I have an opportunity to purchase a whizzer from one of my friends dad’s estate and I need help establishing a fair market price.  It appears to be a Chicago whizzer frame from the 50’s with an h motor from 47 or 48.  It hasn’t been fired up in a few years and the tires are dry rotted, otherwise it appears to be all there.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Here are some pics


----------



## DoubleD (Nov 18, 2021)

Here are some more pictures.  Any help establishing a fair price would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers, Don


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 18, 2021)

Well first off that's not a whizzer frame I could tell by the indentations on the frame that you posted.. so that's going to greatly affect the value..   I would just add up the pieces and go .. it is a whizzer but it isn't a real whizzer....


----------



## flyingtaco (Nov 18, 2021)

Has a 1980 headbadge


----------



## skeezer (Nov 18, 2021)

Engine is worth $700+. Throttle and compression release, if original and in good shape can be worth $300ish. I don't know bicycles.

Skeezer


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 19, 2021)

Alot of the usual shortcuts you see on whizzer builds...cheapo incorrect front brake and brake lever, 60's bendix rear brake,
wrong saddle, sprocket is 80's era, paint is way off,  it's a schwinn bike of unknown year with maybe a decent motor kit.
1000 range?  Rarely do you see correctly built/restored whizzers....ebay is a comedy spectacle for shiny cobbled whizzers.
Might still be a fun bike, just don't get carried away with the $


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 19, 2021)

I agree about $1000-1300


----------



## DoubleD (Nov 19, 2021)

Thank you all!  I appreciate the feedback.  It will definately help with the negotiation of the purchase.


----------



## videoranger (Nov 19, 2021)

valuations sound reasonable, nice to find one without searching, lot of fun for the money! be sure to let your friend ride it too.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2021)

What's the question again?


----------



## DoubleD (Nov 19, 2021)

I will definately let him ride it. He’s keeping an old Cushman scooter from his dad’s estate.  It’s pretty cool as well.  I just learned they found another Schwinn with an h motor in a box.  Might end up with two.  Here’s a picture of the other bike.


----------



## sworley (Nov 19, 2021)

That one looks cooler to me, original paint Schwinn with a springer!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 23, 2021)

That too isn't whizzer the fork is late. Again parts are in the value


----------



## DoubleD (Nov 23, 2021)

Thank you all for helping me establish a fair value  for these bikes.  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

